# Projects to do and in progress



## Dark Night Duchess (Apr 28, 2011)

Hopefully I can figure out this blog thing and will be able to post pictures but so far here is the list.

Ticket booth
Spinning target wheel 
Clown car
Fortune teller tent
Not so Fun tunnel
Freak Show tent
Clown Stage area

What is even better this year is I will have people to help me fill in as actors, amatuer as we might be I am really looking forward to it 

Characaters:
Fortune Teller
Snake Lady 
Clowns
Ring Leader
Animal Tamer (yours truley)
Ticket seller
Knife Thrower
Freak show guide
Dead Trapeze/Acrobat


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*OOOOOH Ive always wanted to do a haunted circus theme! I cant wait to see what you do with this, maybe I can steal some ideas from you*


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow, your circus sounds great!!!! It's really cool that your going to have actors. Let me know when you get your pics up. I did that theme last year and hope to add to it down the road. But this year I'm doing somthing else. - Good luck!


----------

